# Why Do You HATE Cats?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I think cats have zero loyalty. You can show one of these beasts your love and attention but if the neighbor puts a better meal spread outside they own your cat!

Plus it give me the creeps when they rub themselves on me purring. WTF


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I didn't know you don't like pussy Lee, I swear I learn something new every day here on the WDF.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I didn't know you don't like pussy Lee, I swear I learn something new every day here on the WDF.


I forgot about that!

I take it back. I love fuking cats!

No pun intended. 😀


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Pussy jokes aside, I remember going to an unattended death early on in my law enforcement career. She had cats. We weren't able to identify her based on photos. Lol. Cats had a snack before we got there. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mel boschwitz said:


> Pussy jokes aside, I remember going to an unattended death early on in my law enforcement career. She had cats. We weren't able to identify her based on photos. Lol. Cats had a snack before we got there. :twisted:


Where do I throw up!☺


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

mel boschwitz said:


> Pussy jokes aside, I remember going to an unattended death early on in my law enforcement career. She had cats. We weren't able to identify her based on photos. Lol. Cats had a snack before we got there. :twisted:


 I've seen the same with foo foo dogs. In the end the deceased was just another sandwich.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I've seen the same with foo foo dogs. In the end the deceased was just another sandwich.


Do they burp or fart when they are done snacking on their owners?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Do they burp or fart when they are done snacking on their owners?



No, but they do weird out it seems. Wonder why?

BTW, I like cats. Just had to put one down last week. Big black sucker named "Hefty" (Like the garbage bag). He was cool. When you went to pick him up he'd put his front legs out to grab you around the neck like a child would. Daughter brought him home and he got out for two weeks. I guess he got heat exposure cause he couldn't fend for himself. He showed up at the house a few days ago in renal failure. I've had cats for years but this one was as special as a cat could get I guess.


----------



## Nilledem Greg (Jun 8, 2015)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think cats have zero loyalty. You can show one of these beasts your love and attention but if the neighbor puts a better meal spread outside they own your cat!
> 
> Plus it give me the creeps when they rub themselves on me purring. WTF


Hahaha! Yeah, I can relate to that. I used to have a cat at home because my wife wanted one. Then, it dawned on us that there seems to be a loyalty issue with the felines. So, we opted for a dog instead.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I never disliked cats but I'm to much of a control freak to want one. 

Call one and most will flip their tail and walk away. I think they are flipping you the bird. 

I will say that I believe they are more trainable that even most cat owners will admit to.

A friend of mine had a big, white Manx cat that would fetch all day long and run off any dogs that came near their place.

She also cleaned out all the mice, chipmunks lizards and even snakes within an acre of their farm house. 

Most were brought home and left on the back porch. :-o :lol: 

It's just that cat people are really weird. Not their pets. :-o8-[ :-# :twisted: :wink:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

loyalty ???

anyway, i really think the animals we like/dislike often reflect our personalities. i have always liked predators so maybe that is one reason i like cats and wish dogs were more like cats in that sense. to me it's a damn shame that the predator instincts are all but gone in dogs, but it's probably the main reason we can train them so easily compared to cats

i also think it's VERY very cool that we have never been able to fully domesticate cats.
- most canine people don't understand felines and vice versa, and that's what i think accounts for their opinions on each specie. i like both; for very different reasons

sorry this is so serious Lee, but you left out smileys so i figured it might be a halfway serious thread, even tho it doesn't apply to me since i don't hate cats


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I will say that I believe they are more trainable that even most cat owners will admit to.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that cat people are really weird. Not their pets. :-o8-[ :-# :twisted: :wink:


My sister had a ol' black and white short hair domestic. She took some inspiration from me training the dogs and clicker trained a few dog like behaviours. A short focused heel, and a recall with a flip finish this cat would also retrieve small toys and deliver them to hand. 

She was and remains a little bit off though.  When I was single in the dating game. A lady with one cat was all-right, 2 it was a red flag, 3 or more cats .. run like hell! [-(


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

As one friend says..... "cats are great! Lightly sauted, a little garlic, butter on the side....."

I don't mind them except for the little box issue and the mess that it creates. Actually wish I had one or two around to teach my shorthairs to be less cat sharp.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I had the best cat - a platinum Burmese that I got from a friend when her allergies flared up. I liked him from the first time I met him and when she started to tell me she had to rehome him I was offering to take him before she finished. 

He would launch from the ground to your shoulder and just want to snuggle. Slept in my arms every night. Loved everybody and would let anyone pick him up and love on him. He mostly just wanted to be warm, and slept between the burners over the pilot light of my gas stove and when I had one, under the wood stove. Good little mouser, too, for a sissy former show cat. 

I had him for at least twelve years and ten residences. Something grabbed his tail one day when he was out one day and injured his spine. Despite the vets' efforts, he ended up incontinent, but I still let him sleep with me, until the day he just didn't seem to feel good anymore and I called game over for him. Best little cat, and I miss him still.

I've almost always had a resident cat, and I miss having one now, though I don't miss cleaning a litter box. I would get another one, there's no shortage, but having witnessed my dogs trying to kill a cat that couldn't get out of my yard fast enough, I'm not willing to take the chance on an introduction to a new cat. One day maybe.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> loyalty ???
> 
> anyway, i really think the animals we like/dislike often reflect our personalities. i have always liked predators so maybe that is one reason i like cats and wish dogs were more like cats in that sense. to me it's a damn shame that the predator instincts are all but gone in dogs, but it's probably the main reason we can train them so easily compared to cats
> 
> ...


Have you ever known me to write a serious thread, Rick. WDF is my playpen


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "Have you ever known me to write a serious thread, Rick. WDF is my playpen"

Lee,
i should have never tried to second guess you ... my bad 

OK 
someone should breed em both together and come up with a predator that's man's best friend 
- but then they'll probably piss on your leg instead of rub and purr
.... i'd still get one


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> No, but they do weird out it seems. Wonder why?
> 
> BTW, I like cats. Just had to put one down last week. Big black sucker named "Hefty" (Like the garbage bag). He was cool. When you went to pick him up he'd put his front legs out to grab you around the neck like a child would. Daughter brought him home and he got out for two weeks. I guess he got heat exposure cause he couldn't fend for himself. He showed up at the house a few days ago in renal failure. I've had cats for years but this one was as special as a cat could get I guess.


Jees Howard! I used to think you were a tough, ass kicker cop. ☺

Now I'm not so sure. 

You weep during a kids tear jerker dog movie and fell in love with a "special cat" named Hefty!

WTF☺


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

watch it Lee
my favorite cat and first one i ever had just died a few months ago
named Puffy (18 yrs old)

and she was a tuff old lady besides being beautiful 
.... and i'll bet my next retirement check that none of your dogs would have messed with her !!

another reason cats are great ... less grief ... 'cause they live longer than dogs


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> I've almost always had a resident cat, and I miss having one now, though I don't miss cleaning a litter box


 One cat I had back in the 80s I taught to use the toilet when it was a kitten. Never had to deal with a litter box with him his whole life. I still own a little black female that I "rescued" from some bums that were living under the interstate. She was only about 5 weeks old and surely would have been hit by a car eventually. She is 14 years old now and still great at keeping the rats away from the wife's pigeon loft. She's in great shape despite being outdoors primarily for the last few years. Even in this heat she prefers to be outside. Her nickname is "I-95". I Also rescued one I named "192" (a local road where he was found), and "Little Champ" (found at a local conveinance store). The names just seemed fitting. Even rescued a rooster hanging around a local skating rink. Cool old bird. The best part was that his cock-a-doodle-doo was broken.

And Rick...I get the predator thing. Watching a cat stalk prey is pretty cool. Only problem we have around here is the local cat colonies that get established by the local "cat people". Those colonies wreak havoc on local wildlife.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i HATE those "cat people" assholes....all they do is feed
- they're nothing but freaking breeders and i give em a piece of my mind every time i see em. most of the food they dump just gets over run by ants and roaches
- i put em in the same category as "dog people" who think all a dog needs is love ](*,)

they should be ticketed for littering

- they are in every corner of the world and we got a few in my hood too ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I love watching cats. Not many in the animal kingdom that can match their athleticism. 

At my previous house we had a cat lady a couple of houses down. I always felt bad when one of her cats decided to go through my yard. I had a Kerry bitch that was pretty brutal in keeping them out of the yard. 

I think the reason they'll never be as trainable as a dog is simply because they are not pack animals. Everything they do is all about themselves. 

:-k Maybe we should try and domesticate lions. :-o or maybe not! 

The term Pride sums up the lions way more then Pack. 8-[


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

as 
long as Lee so thoughtfully brought up this topic, who here actually hates cats and why ???

anyone here ever see a full blown dog/cat fight ?

as far back as i can remember i've seen only one that lasted more than a few seconds
- i have seen a dog chase catch and kill a cat
- and i have seen two cats charge at a dog and do some major damage to the dog's

my opinions (based only on my experience) 
- dogs and cats have more common sense than humans when it comes to fighting 
- they have their ways of posturing and in most cases cats are quick enuff to run away. very few dogs run; they usually just bark louder
- dogs that chase cats rarely catch them
- to kill a cat, a dog has to grab/hold on and crush the neck or spine quickly and shake HARD
- in my opinion, a cat that does not back down when a dog approaches and does NOT arch its back or flatten out is dangerous and should be removed from the gene pool
- in a household mix of the two species, the cat(s) is usually the dominant member and the dog(s) gives it space
- when seriously injured, cats can run on adrenaline much longer than a dog. i've seen MANY cats hit hard by vehicles and they have managed to run quite a few meters before dropping dead. also seen a few dogs hit and they have died quicker
- many cats seem to actually like dogs. never seen the same equal affection from dogs to cats; it's more of a "tolerance" thing

still waiting to hear from the cat haters. fess up !!
- i'm sure Lee is not a majority of one //loll//
- as a teenager i kinda hated them and harassed a LOT 
didn't start to change my feelings til i hit my 40's.....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> No, but they do weird out it seems. Wonder why?
> 
> BTW, I like cats. Just had to put one down last week. Big black sucker named "Hefty" (Like the garbage bag). He was cool. When you went to pick him up he'd put his front legs out to grab you around the neck like a child would. Daughter brought him home and he got out for two weeks. I guess he got heat exposure cause he couldn't fend for himself. He showed up at the house a few days ago in renal failure. I've had cats for years but this one was as special as a cat could get I guess.


I feel with you


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> as
> long as Lee so thoughtfully brought up this topic, who here actually hates cats and why ???
> 
> anyone here ever see a full blown dog/cat fight ?
> ...


The last thing I expected, Rick. This thread attracted cat LOVERS.


----------



## Nilledem Greg (Jun 8, 2015)

mel boschwitz said:


> Pussy jokes aside, I remember going to an unattended death early on in my law enforcement career. She had cats. We weren't able to identify her based on photos. Lol. Cats had a snack before we got there. :twisted:


LOL, that is dark. :twisted:


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I love cats. I just can't eat a whole at one meal.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

What's the hardest thing about giving a cat a bath?

Shutting the toilet lid.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What do you get when you cross a chick with a alley cat....?.A peeping Tom.

See you dudes thought it was going to be dirty!☺

I guess my reputation precedes me. 😀


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay since you all think I'm a pig....here goes.

I went to my mom's yesterday and noticed her cat wasn't around. 

I asker her where old Ginger was. 

She sniffed and said she went to pussy heaven.

Wow I said, "I was there last night and didn't know she was a member.😁


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay since you all think I'm a pig....here goes.
> 
> I went to my mom's yesterday and noticed her cat wasn't around.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: So, SO bad! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i am a reformed cat hater. truly. when i was about 10 our brand new downstairs neighbor's cat decided to forgo the introduction the owners claimed would go swimmingly and maul my Corgi's face. he was a cute, fluffy, big cat and he came spitting and hissing and making death-growly sounds and swinging his front paws, claws out like furry fists of car keys, towards my dog's face. i loved that dog so i stood in front of him and the cat shredded my legs. shredded them like floor-to-ceiling curtains. everyone was shocked into immobility and that cat went to town on me until an old man across the street came over with his lawn sprinkler on a hose and blasted the cat away. the cat's owners didn't have any proof of shots and i had to get rabies shots and go on antibiotics and paint them with this stinky salve to help heal my legs. they never let the cat out again but i made an absolute commitment to hating cats after that. 
i had an APBT that killed dozens of them when i was in college and i felt nothing about it. 
skip ahead to 25 and i marry a guy who owns a cat. i own a Blood Python and he owns a cat. he hates snakes and i hate cats. but i took care of the cat because he was a sloppy pet owner and i felt bad for the animal. soon thereafter i have to give away my sizable constrictor because i am 8 months pregnant and she decides to learn to force open the locked custom cage lid--i somehow feel it's cat bias. the cat was terrified of the snake. once our daughter is born the cat reveals himself to be more patient than any living animal i've ever known. my daughter lays on him. she puts socks on his paws. she sits him in a doll pram and pushes him around the yard and sleeps on him. he has never once scratched, not even when i've bathed him. 
he is 19 years old now, fat as a lord, and barely leaves his box bed in the kitchen because the German Shepherd moves him right back whenever he tries to go elsewhere.
i'd rather have rabbits using a litterbox than a cat and our pet lizard is a more interesting/tidy/cute pet than the cat ever was but i love that cat. i came around and think he is just wonderful. i will now recognize cute stuff cats are capable of, and i regret letting so many die a nasty death in the face of my indifference many years ago.
when our Meow dies, though, we will not be replacing him...i'm tired of scooping boxes and cleaning up scattered kibbles and hearing demands for wet food, butter, and American cheese.
none the less, i will cry like a widow when we have to say goodbye to our kitty. he is one of the very best.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The last thing I expected, Rick. This thread attracted cat LOVERS.


Speak for yourself ..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Speak for yourself ..


Where do I get one including the clown outfit?☺


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Where do I get one including the clown outfit?☺


Pervert. :twisted:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Speak for yourself ..



Hey Geoff, since you posted on this thread, how about commenting on my mini mal question? I know you have/had one but I don't know what became of her. A yes or no would do. That post got 306 views and not one relevant answer. I had it retitled and still nothing. 

It's relevant only from the (working) perspective in that I was told early on that dogs her size (45-48 lbs), regardless of working ability would not be considered for DP application. The fact that she put on as much weight as she did after 2.5 years of age seemed unusual to me. At this point, I am still going with the thought that it was an anomaly. The lack of response to what happened seems to support that.


----------

